# FS: 2002 K2 T:Nine Reflex women's skis, 167cm with 2001 Salomon S800 bindings



## Greg (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm selling a pair of 2002 K2 T:Nine Reflex skis with 2001 Salomon S800 bindings. These skis are in *excellent *shape and have less than 20 hours of light use (read groomer cruising) on them. The bindings are mounted for a BSL of 294 mm.

167 cm, 105-68-95







$100 and I'll ship them to you, $75 if you meet me somewhere convenient (CT).


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

Bueller?


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Sold.


----------

